# Canning cherry tomatoes



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Any reason not to can cheryy tomatoes. godd producers, could use for chunky sauce or something

anybody here do it.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used them in salsa one year and didn't care for the flavor. It was too sweet. But, maybe in sauce in combination with other tomatoes, it wouldn't be so bad. I've given up growing cherry tomatoes. Its just too much for me.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

> Any reason not to can cheryy tomatoes.


Very little "meat" for the prep work is my reason. By the time you blanch, skin and seed them there's not much left for the time you just put into doing so. 

What about sun drying or roasting them? We love sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I was thinking about canning them whole. Why not?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

The skins would be unpleasant, especially in the ratio of skins to meat they would exist in in a jar of cherry tomatoes. Lots of skin to meat there. JMO though.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Go ahead and try it, then you can tell us the results. I've yet to come across someone that decided it worked out well.

However, I have a friend that freezes them whole, then tosses a handfull in soup and such and loves the results. I gave her several buckets full last year and she was all smiles to have them.

I've cut them in half and dehydrated them, but for the most part feel they are too much work for the effort, and I've got enough full sized ones that I prefer the taste of, and seem to get way more product for the effort. They seem to have a very high moisture content for the amount of pulp. 

I love eating them fresh, so put in several plants each year -then end up giving most of them away. Keeps me popular at work.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I eat them whole, mostly, but will pop in some that are looking a bit tired into the mash that winds up being spaghetti sauce.

I like the big ones, too, that are the size of ping pong balls.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I canned them last year. I tossed all the tomatoes in a pan, squished them some and let them cook a bit. Ran them all through a food mill and canned them. No harder then "big" tomatoes. Skins and seeds never bother us (kids don't know nay different), so sometimes I don't bother removing them.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, like Ohio Dreamer says. I grow a lot of paste tomatoes, but we like plain old "Large Red Cherry", 'Porter', and "Yellow Pear' for salads and snacking. The kids eat them right off the plant. Of course all three varieties pump out insane amounts of fruit, more than we can eat, so I often just freeze the excess whole in freezer bags and then when I'm making sauce, I just thaw them, drain off the excess water, run through a mill to remove seeds and skin, and cook down (I use a large crockpot, out on the porch, with a screen over it to keep out bugs) and can it for tomato sauce. The flavor is very good, nice and rich.

Canning whole---I tried it and didn't have good luck. WAY too watery, and they floated like little bags of skin and seeds. Better to process them into sauce, cooking down to desired thickness, and canning.


----------

